# history of women in ministry



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone know of an online history of women in the ministry? I understand that for the most part it is a relatively recent phenomenon (at least in terms of being widespread). But there have been instances in the past. As I recall, Knox wrote a tract against the "monstrous regiment of women ministers" or something along that vein. I am guessing the problems originated in anabaptist circles.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 29, 2005)

Check the webpage of Joyce Meyer


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 29, 2005)

Juanita Bynum "::Juanita Bynum::More Than A Ministry" - this "prophet" is determined to get you to depart from your $$'s.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe in some of the radical circles...but I don't believe you can pin it directly onto the anabaptists. The anabaptists are pretty strong set on a woman's role.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2005)

You may be interested to review R.L. Dabney's _The Public Preaching of Women_ (1879) and John Knox's _The First Blast of the Trumpet Against the Monstrous Regiment of Women_ (1558), both of which cover the principial issue more than the history (and Knox is more concerned with women who rule in civil affairs). 

This site traces women preaching to a Quaker woman named Margaret Fell who wrote a tract in favor of the position in 1660, although this book makes claims of even earlier precedents from the early church.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 29, 2005)

The first record of women in ministry (to the best of my knowledge) is found in the Montanist schism: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montanists

The Anabaptists (of the Reformation) also had many women in leadership & preaching positions as did their later forebearers, the Quakers; so did the early Pentecostals (Aimee Semple McPherson). 

Thus Women ministers in church history are almost always connected with charismaticism. 

That women today in non-charismatic churches are ordained is of no consequence to this point because it is largely done due to the pressures of feminism.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 29, 2005)

Uh, Quakers may have shared some similar outward appearances of the anabaptists and pacifism...but they are altogether different.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 29, 2005)

post deleted after consideration

[Edited on 8-30-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------

